
The Income Tax: Root of All Evil - known
https://fee.org/resources/the-income-tax-root-of-all-evil/
======
nikolay
Just as a point of reference and how things have changed over the years: in
our Bulgarian folklore, people were complaining about the inhumane 10% tax.

Thankfully, Bulgaria now is back to this "inhumane" 10% flat-rate income tax,
which you can reduce further to 9.5% if you file electronically.

------
tamana
Some good ideas here, for sure, but this 1954 article exhibits the tone of the
modern melodramatic shrill blogger, who uses flowery metaphor in place of
data.

------
themtutty
This is garbage. The article is 62 years old - exactly how far along this
"trend to Socialism" are we at this point?

~~~
nikolay
Old doesn't always mean irrelevant...

